# My kitty!!!!



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

When I was 14 my brother wanted me to go to his baseball game and I really didn't want to go but my mom forced me, and after the game we walked over to another field complex to see if their concession stand had licorice ropes( they didn't in case you were curious) an there were some people there with one of those styrofoam coolers full of free kitties, and I just loved one of them so I my mom said I had to ask my dad and I called him and begged and begged to get thi cat and he finally said yes, 5 years later and I still have my kitty (even if she is a tad in the heavy side now)







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Whenever I have penny out pandora looks over like "that a rat huh?" And she kinda halfway gets up then she sits back down like "nope this spot is warm, I'm not getting up, I don't care if that's a rat"






typical pandora position


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

She's beautiful, I love those eyes. I have a fat cat named Shakira.( we named her when she was still fit);D


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I love her name I always like the pet name Pandora  She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

When she was less fat she caused all kinds of mischief ence the name, and she used o give my old cat Emily (rip) lots o grief









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

